# [H - Onyxia] "exitium" sucht für 10er Raids - 8/12



## Ghorgoroth (7. Januar 2011)

Wir, die Gilde "exitium", sind ein kleiner Haufen von Spielern die sich größtenteils aus dem RL kennen.
Wir können auf jahrelange Erfahrung in WoW zurückgreifen.
Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt im 10er Content, daher wollen wir den Memberpool möglichst klein halten um so jedem eine Chance zu geben aktiv mit zu Raiden.

Wir haben drei Raidtage: 

- Di, Do von 1930 - 2230
- So von 1430 - 1830

Contentstand: 9/13

- Argaloth - down
- Magmaul - down
- Omnitron - down
- Maloriak - down
- Atramedes - down
- Halfus Wyrmbraker - down
- Valiona und Theralion - down
- Rat der Aszendenten - down
- Konklave des Windes - down


Wir suchen: 02.02.2011


- 1 Ele Schamanen mit Healspec


Solltet Ihr keine der oben genannten Klassen spielen, könnt Ihr Euch trotzdem gern Bewerben.
Mit den üblichen Anforderungen die jede 0815 Gilde stellt wollen wir Euch hier nicht länger aufhalten.
Wenn Ihr Interesse habt dann besucht einfach unsere HP unter:





*www.exitium.bplaced.net*





Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Die "exitium" Gildenleitung


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. Januar 2011)

/push

suchen noch einen fähigen hunter oder ele schamy!


----------



## Ghorgoroth (17. Januar 2011)

/push


----------



## Ghorgoroth (25. Januar 2011)

/push


----------



## Ghorgoroth (2. Februar 2011)

/push und so


----------

